# Tornadoes! Damage!



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi guys, just a short note!  My wife and I are fine, but we got hit last night in the multiple tornadoes that lasted from 5:30 PM yesterday until 3:00 AM this morning.  Twice we had a tornado on the ground close to our home!  The second was less than a mile away, or closer.  We had straight line winds clocked at just over 100 MPH at our location according to the news this morning.  We have some structural damage, mostly minor though.  Our home itself is livable.  Just called the insurance to get an adjuster out.  I'll take some photos and try to post.  Will be off most of the day, and try to get back this evening......thank God we are safe though! 8)  :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Bret (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank goodness you guys are ok!!  There was a tornado a few hours from us over in western IL and WI got hit bad too. 

We have about 4 inches of water in our backyard. My poor horses have a 3x10 ft area of dry ground, and that's it.


----------



## Gayle (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul, glad to hear you guys are safe.  Hope your damage is minor.  The only part of bad weather that frightens me is the strong winds.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2008)

Mother nature does seem to be on a rampage.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 8, 2008)

I am glad you guys are safe!  Let us know if there is something we can do for you!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 8, 2008)

So thankful you are safe.  What a night you must have had.  Get some rest and take care.


----------



## Birdie (Jan 8, 2008)

We'll keep yall on our hearts, Paul. Yall just be careful!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank goodness y'all are okay!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad your family is safe.  I'll pray clean-up and repair comes together smoothly and quickly.


----------



## chrisinflorida (Jan 8, 2008)

Paul,

I'm glad you and your wife are okay.  I hope you only had minor damage and that it can be fixed quickly.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

:shock: Close one Paul!

Glad you both are ok! This weather have been crazy lately


----------



## TAS (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow! I am glad you are safe. Please take care!
TAS


----------



## Zenobiah (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow! I am so glad you and Phyllis are safe!


----------



## Lavada Richardson (Jan 9, 2008)

Will keep you in our prayers.Glad you are safe for now.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 9, 2008)

Good morning forum!  Things are better this morning since we actually got some sleep last night!  The insurance has been great to call and work with us.  All will be fine and the main thing we are safe and little structural damage was done to our home or shop.  95% of the damage was cosmetic, a few shingles missing, siding blown off, lattice on our decks broken or missing, damaged patio set, things like that. Still busy for the next few days; the adjuster is scheduled to be here tomorrow.  We have been lining up bids from contractors, things like that.  Thanks to everyone who has kept us in your thoughts and prayers, we felt the help. 8) 

Gotta go for now, I will be around more toward Friday.

Paul... :wink:


----------



## Mandy (Jan 9, 2008)

Glad you are ok!!!


----------

